# Adding a New Stone Arch Bridge



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

A double track stone arch bridge, made of steel and covered with magic sculpt. Getting ready to paint it, I already have it fit , it will only be seen from the front, the back faces the mountain, plus the back is a few inches shorter since where it fits is a dry was on the mountain side. Dennis


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

Great use of magic sculpt. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful!! It will never crack....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Dennis.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent, Dennis... Very, very nice..


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice build Dennis. Does the Magic Scuplt adhere to the steel with no problems? Any surface prep for that? 

Thanks 

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks For the compliments, 
Jerry the magic sculpt will stick to almost all surfaces, but wax paper, and face type powder, as far as steel I always primer and paint, just because ???, ( I am a steel man, and that is what we do) you would not have to, and it will seal the steel 
but I like to incorporate siding in some of my buildings, and this prevents rust from the inside too. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,

You sure know how to work your "Magic". Some day I'll have to try it.

Doc


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, What is the pot life of the Magic Sculp and where do you get it? I built a fountain using Sculpy and am having cracking problems already. Magic Sculp might be a better choice. Thanks


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bridge has been painted and set in place




















First Round of Cement placed








This cement has been placed and curing process starting so the texturing can start some time tomorrow.
More texturing pictures will be added as the texturing done.
Dennis


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Dennis, watching you build mountains of rocks, makes me think I should call you ''Rock Man''.... 

WOW !!!! just fabulous.... 

Wish I could spend a whole day watching you sling mud into those mountains... whew! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Dennis, What is the pot life of the Magic Sculp and where do you get it? I built a fountain using Sculpy and am having cracking problems already. Magic Sculp might be a better choice. Thanks


Winn Erdman Steamaholic 291
I did a magic sculpt clinic 4 years ago and placed the two different , two part epoxies inside zip lock bags, I have done a couple clinics
since then and happen to look at it a couple weeks ago. Both parts are just fine, The darker colored part will turn a little greenish 
color, which does not affect the product.
Once the two parts are mixed together is what activates them into activity causing the curing process.
Thanks Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, What I was questioning is how long do you have to work with the clay after mixing the two parts together before it becomes unworkable. Also wondering where to purchase it. Thanks, Winn


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Completed MS Clinic B (PDF 11MB)

Winn
Here is a link to the PDF hand out I give out when I do Clinics, I believe most all questions are covered in here, plus more.
If you have any other questions I will be glad to address them as well,
Thanks Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

For some reason beyond me you will have to copy the link above and paste in your URL box to get to open
Sorry








Dennis


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

It's fixed Dennis.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The bridge all cemented in, wait a few days for the cement to cure, so I can paint the cement and rocks .
Dennis


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Been waiting to see it planted. Nice job Dennis hope I can get up in Oct. to see in person.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, Thanks for the PDF!! I wish I had used that instead of the Sculpy for my fountain in the Alvarado court yard.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK,.. now we're waiting for some color and those tracks!! 

Looks inviting!! 

Dirk


----------

